# installation windows 10 impossible



## anthoju (16 Décembre 2019)

bonjour a tous

je possede un Macbook air de 2014 et je souhaiterai mettre windows en dual boot
j'ai remplacer mon disque d'origine par un 500GO avec adaptateur la sauvegarde timemachine a fonctionné et le MAC fonctionne correctement.
apres j'ai souhaité mettre windows 10 j'ai suivi les instruction de apple et l'installation plante toujours au meme endroit sue la phase preparation apres le 1 er reboot de windows "ecran bleu" je n'ai le temps de voir ce qui est ecrit et reboot en boucle une erreur a eu lieu pendant l'installation redemarré.
j'ai essaye avec la methode apple win 1909
methode 1 et 2 du forum 1909
puis les 3 methode aujourd'hui avec windows 1803.
quand je prends un iso pour PC lors d'installation il ne trouve les partition j'ai un ecran vide.



```
MacBook-Air-de-Sabrina:~ sabrinadegrugillier$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         249.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  76.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.1 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              62.1 GB    disk2s1
```



et voici ce que j'ai quand je supprime la partition avec bootcamp



```
acBook-Air-de-Sabrina:~ sabrinadegrugillier$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  76.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5
```

si vous avez une idée merci.
je ne veux pas utiliser de machine virtuel


----------



## anthoju (24 Décembre 2019)

bonjour
j'ai reussi a faire fonctionner windows avec l'ancien ssd du premier coup donc est il possible que le fait de mettre un adaptateur pause soucis ?


----------

